

Why do we let hostile users dictate the perception of Stack Overflow? - edtechdev
http://meta.stackoverflow.com/questions/191089/why-do-we-let-hostile-users-dictate-the-perception-of-stack-overflow

======
kenjagi
This is a prime example of why Stack Overflow is well past its prime.

It started out as a community built to help others, but as the comments
indicate they've gown into bitter, self obsessed reputation point hunters.

Heaven forbid someone new come in and ask a question without having gone to
the very edge of the internet first because the mods and the user community
there would rather close the question - with no comments - rather than help
the new person or even just point them in the right direction.

